# Bug ID (tick/mite ?)



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Out on the lawn with the family tonight, and after standing up, each of us had dozens of them stuck to our clothing. They are about 1mm or less in size









Just trying to figure out if I can leave these guys alone or if I need to treat them with something. Normally this early In the year all my chemicals are still in hibernation, but if I need to spray I will.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Ticks. Check your body carefully, if you find any, go to the doctor to get a shot. Spray bifenthrin.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Yep. As everyone is likely already aware, NOTHING TO MESS AROUND WITH OR TAKE LIGHTLY!

Photos look like six-legged larvae stage ....: https://www.abchomeandcommercial.com/blog/texas-ticks/

*DoMyOwnPestControl is your friend *and personally, I'd be dropping a nuclear bomb on my yard if I or my family or guests encountered that many in that short a period of time; that's an infestation! 

Personally, I'd look for something with *acaricides* as the active ingredient; and, short of that, here're some possible substitutions: https://search.domyown.com/search?w=acaricides&apelog=yes

*TICKS AS A DISEASE VECTOR*

_Ticks are carriers of several blood-borne diseases, the most serious of which is Lyme disease. According to the Texas Lyme Disease Association (TLDA), since 2000, "the number of reported cases in Texas has ranged between 50 and 100, with probable cases (those which do not meet the strict CDC reporting criteria) at twice that number." The TXLDA reports that it typically receives between 600 and 900 requests a year from Texans looking for medical care for Lyme disease symptoms._

_*Lyme disease is often misdiagnosed in Texas, according to the TXLDA, since many physicians believing there are few ticks in Texas and that Lyme disease does not exist. Classic symptoms of Lyme disease start with a flu-like feeling, followed by a rash that starts at the site of the tick bite. Without treatment, the disease continues to overtake the patient, with arthritis in the joints, severe headaches, facial droop and nerve pain. The impact of Lyme disease can be quite serious, leaving the affected person unable to work or carry out many regular activities.*_

_In total, there are six tick-borne illnesses in Texas, each with similar symptoms but caused by different strains. The two most common are Lyme disease and Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever._


----------

